# Sinkende Monoschnur



## da Poser (12. März 2010)

Da ich häufig an Stillgewässern angle suche ich für die kommende Saison ein sinkendes Monofilament.

In Betracht gezogen habe ich bisher:

1.) Sufix Feeder Match
0,18mm   2,6kg

2.) Tubertini Navy Blue
0,18mm   4,4kg

Ich schwanke zwischen beiden weil die Sufix mir einen Tucken zu wenig Tragkraft hat und die Tubertini unrealistisch hoch angesetzt ist.

Hat jemand die Schnüre und vielleicht mal nachgeprüft? Stimmen die Tragkraft- bzw. Durchmesserangaben?

Insbesondere die Tubertini kann nicht passen, wo aber wurde gelogen? Stimmt wenigstens der Durchmesser, oder kaufe ich mir hier in Wirklichkeit eine 22er Schnur ein, was ich bei der Tragkraftangabe für wahrscheinlicher halten würde.

Im Zweifel würd ich die Sufix nehmen weil mir der Wert wesentlich ehrlicher vorkommt und ich somit wenigstens weiss was mich erwartet.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

ich fische nurnoch sufix schnüre und da passt alles!!


----------



## chris_k (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Sehe ich genauso. etwas besser ist nur die Maxima. 
Aber die ist um längen teuerer.

Kurzum mit der Suffix (Feeder Mono) bist du gut bedient.
Grüsse Chris


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Haste diese schon in Betracht gezogen?

http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/index.php/cat/c659_Browning-Cenex-Sinking-Match-Lin.html



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## da Poser (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*



> Haste diese schon in Betracht gezogen?
> 
> http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/index....Match-Lin.html


Hmm ich war im letzten Jahr schon mal drauf und dran eine sinkende von Browning bei Askari zu bestellen.
Leider fand ich in englischen Foren auch viele negative Berichte über die sinkenden Schnüre von Browning, insbesondere das sie wesentlich weniger aushalten als angegeben.
Daher hatte ich seinerzeit das "Experiment" noch mal verschoben.


----------



## Borg (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Also ich fische die Browning Cenex Sinking Line und hatte damit eigentlich noch keine grossen Schwierigkeiten.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Domini (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*



da Poser schrieb:


> Da ich häufig an Stillgewässern angle suche ich für die kommende Saison ein sinkendes Monofilament.
> 
> In Betracht gezogen habe ich bisher:
> 
> ...


 

habe auch ein tubertini flurocarbon 0.35  und die hält 17kg 
ich habe den test gemacht und sie hält vielmehr als eine normale 0.35 auf der 9kg angegeben sind...

denke es ist schon gut möglich das sie soviel hält


----------



## pkdbommel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

ich hab die navy blue in 0.16. kann nur sagen das das ne top schnur ist. werd aber jetzt die normale uc6 affondante holen. ich brauch keine flourcarbon als hauptschnur, die hab ich nur als vorfach.
mfg bommel


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Sufix hält was sie verspricht, die Werte kommen einem bloß suspekt vor, weil alle anderen lügen und man es nicht anders kennt.
Ich benutze hauptsächlich Browning Black Magic Sinking Line und Sufix Feeder Mono, sind absolut spitze, weil unheimlich geschmeidig/weich und nassknotenfest.

Die Spackos haben auch Hochleistungs- Schnüre, aber ihre Tragkraftangaben sind total absurd.
16,5 kg Tragkraft für ne monofile Schnur in angeblichen 0,35mm Durchmesser, das ist schon werkstoffphysikalisch vollkommen unmöglich und Unsinn.

Meine liebste Schnur beim Karpfenangeln ist z.B. die Tubertini T- Force Carp, die gibt Tubertini an, mit 0,35mm und 16,5 kg, tatsächlich sind es gemessene 0,368mm und eine Nassknotenfestigkeit von 8,8kg im Selbstversuch gemessen, bei einem 1 Meterstück in einem Zugfestigkeitsprüfer für Folienverpackungen.
Das heißt die reale Tragfähigkeit weicht enorm von der Realität ab, es bedeutet in dem Beispiel aber auch, dass die Tragkraft dennoch extrem hoch ist und die meisten Schnüre am Markt in den Schatten stellt.
Allerdings benutze ich diese , wie auch die Sufix zum Feedern nicht wegen ihrer Tragkraft, sondern wegen ihrer gesamtheitlichen Resistens, also dem Gesamtpaket aus Nassknotenfestigkeit, Abriebfestigkeit, Weichheit, was für mich die einzigen drei reellen Kriterien bei Schnüren sind, die was zählen.


----------



## da Poser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Da ein Kumpel bei Askari bestellen will habe ich mich da mal nach sinkenden Schnüren umgesehen, leider führen die weder die Tubertini, noch die Sufix.

Dafür habe ich die Sänger Master Edition Feeder Sinking Line entdeckt.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...master-edition-feeder-line-sinking/detail.jsf

Sie scheint ja besonders günstig zu haben sein, hat jemand damit Erfahrung in Bezug auf Geschmeidigkeit, Knotenfestigkeit und Tragkraft?
Oder ist das allenfalls eine bessere Drachenschnur, was mich bei dem Preis und der Marke nicht wundern würde?

Gerade gesehen:
Sänger Match Line Sinking
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nuere-2/saenger-match-line-sinking/detail.jsf


----------



## powerpauer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Hallo

Die von Saenger schnurre kannst vergessen ich habe die Match sinking in rot kannst mit Tubertini nicht vergleichen 2 Welten.

Ich habe einige Tubertini schnurre zum feeder stippen auf Karpfen und auch die neue Navy Blue sinking -und kann nur eins sagen die schnurre sind toop aber leider teuer und die Abmessung wie zb bei Tubertini feederschnur und Navy Blue sinking sind auf jeden Fall Überdimensional und somit am besten ein Nr Kleiner kaufen 

Auch Trabucco hat das gleiche Problem mit schnurre die Überdimensioniert sind 

der einzige Tubertini die echte Abmessung scheint zu Haben die ich kenne  ist das Allround- Schnur Gorilla uc 4.

Browning schnure sind auch Top und haben einige maßen gute Abmessung werte 

es gigt Leute die mit der neue Tubertini Navy Blue nicht zufrieden sind und haben zu Browning gewechselt 

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## da Poser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Wie man sich täuschen kann, die Gorilla wurde von der Eftta getestet:
Angabe des Herstellers: 20er Tragkraft 4,8kg
Ergebnis der Messung:  25er bei 3,7kg.
http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart=1272980641256705

Ansonsten erstmal danke für die anderen Infos, die haben mir einen Reinfall erspart.


----------



## powerpauer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Hallo 

ich sehe keine  Gorilla UC 4 bei dem Test, es gibt da einige Tubertini schnurre aber Gorilla UC 4 ist nicht zu finden

Doch jetz habe ich gefunden -aber Glauben kann ich nicht denn ich habe die in 0,20 und die ist echt schmal und scheint mir echte 0,20 zu sein.


----------



## Antje R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Schau mal bei Gerlinger, die Dreamline Super Touch, da stimmt sogar der angegebene Durchmesser der Schnur ...


----------



## da Poser (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sinkende Monoschnur*

Lieb gemeint, die Supertouch nutze ich schon, leider ist das keine sinkende Mono.


----------

